# How to center picture in Publisher?



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I can't find a control to center a picture horiziontally on a page, is there one? Like to put a picture in the center of the cover, or center it so it's in the middle with regard to the edges. I'm eyeballing it but am always a little off. I can't find Help on "center picture." I have not yet figured out the terms & details for the advanced things they talk about, so maybe I just don't know what they call it! It doesn't really seem like an advanced skill though. I've tried buttons that seem like they might work but don't (like "align middle").


----------



## Rimmer8 (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't use Publisher but in Word centering an image on the page is a property of the image. You have to select the image so it has the position handles shown on the corners and edges. You do this by right clicking it and then select 'Format Image'. The 'Layout' tab shows different wrapping styles and if you select any one except 'In Line with Text' (the default) you can chose a 'Horizontal Alignment'. One choice is 'Centre'. there is also an 'Advanced' button which allows you more control.

Hope that helps.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I don't have the ability to "Center" a picture. (See attachment showing a quick example.)
I see the text-wrapping choices but do not see a way to center the picture.

(I don't want it centered on the middle of the whole panel, I want it centered along the line I've placed it on.)


----------



## Rimmer8 (Oct 15, 2005)

Strange - like you say it seems an obvious thing to want to do.  

Over to the Publisher users.....


----------

